# CoilART AZEROTH RTA Patented Triple Coil Deck SS



## Yagya (10/5/17)

Now this RTA looks interesting!!

24mm diameter 52mm overall height 4.5mL juice volume CoilART patented triple coil deck (Gold plated) Extra interchangeable dual coil deck (Gold plated) Stainless steel wide open drip tip Extra 510 black delrin drip tip Convenient top-fill SUS304 stainless steel 3X1 adjustable airflow.

I wonder who will be stocking this 1 first.
View attachment 94144
View attachment 94145


----------



## zadiac (10/5/17)

Yagya said:


> Now this RTA looks interesting!!
> 
> 24mm diameter 52mm overall height 4.5mL juice volume CoilART patented triple coil deck (Gold plated) Extra interchangeable dual coil deck (Gold plated) Stainless steel wide open drip tip Extra 510 black delrin drip tip Convenient top-fill SUS304 stainless steel 3X1 adjustable airflow.
> 
> ...



Already a thread about it here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coilart-azeroth-rta-patented-triple-coil-deck-ss.t37361/


----------

